# New Domane 4.3 Wheel Weight



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Yay....picked up a 4.3 yesterday. The bike feels a bit heavy. Anyone know what the stock wheels come in at? All they say are Bontrager Approved, but no particular model.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I'd guess >1900g. Some generic Bontragers have been known to go up to 2300g. 
The lightest wheels on the site are the Race TLR and they're 1720g. The generics have to be a few hundred g's more.
Bontrager: Race TLR (Model #11063) 

First thing I'd do though is lose the tires. 60tpi and 340g
Bontrager: R1 Road (Model #08646)


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

That much?

I have a set of William's 30's from my Giant with Conti 4000's. Think I'll make the switch today.




tlg said:


> I'd guess >1900g. Some generic Bontragers have been known to go up to 2300g.
> The lightest wheels on the site are the Race TLR and they're 1720g. The generics have to be a few hundred g's more.
> Bontrager: Race TLR (Model #11063)
> 
> ...


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

nesdog said:


> That much?
> 
> I have a set of William's 30's from my Giant with Conti 4000's. Think I'll make the switch today.


Definitely a lot of weight with the stock tires and wheels. The stock tires have a wire bead, so that adds to the weight and rotational inertia when you try to accelerate. 

You should notice quite a difference with your Williams wheels and the 4000's.


----------

